# Photos of My Axolotl



## PhilK (Oct 21, 2009)

This is my axlotl, Fungus. I got him a little while ago and he is awesome. Started off pretty boring and not moving but now has settled in and is often moving around the tank and eats like you wouldn't believe...























































Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I love Axolotl!! They're awesome. Fungus is lovely


----------



## Cuddly_pony (Oct 21, 2009)

Hes wicked thanks for sharing!!!!!!


----------



## Cuddly_pony (Oct 21, 2009)

Lol a bit off topic but cant help but laugh shnakey Girl at your sig 
I love the fact you said you love ....and put Lilly the snake before your fiance lol I like that!


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Oct 21, 2009)

Lol thats an awesome name ;D he looks pretty damn cool Phil BTW you didnt tell me how your swimmers are lol your avoiding me ;P


----------



## brigo (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice Axo's Phil, i had a 6ft tank with 5 or 6 axies in there, i cant remember, one of the ones i had was 30cm and really BIG. I bred mine a couple times, so easy and its fun to watch.


----------



## gecko-mad (Oct 21, 2009)

awesome, id like an axolotl, but ill probs never end up with one


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 21, 2009)

nice i was going to get an axolotl last year but got geckos instead


----------



## PhilK (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys, appreciate it!

Moose the swimmers are doing fine mate


----------

